# Edinburgh - Pint and natter - 28/11



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys

After finding some interest in a friday night drinky and natter, we all forgot about the date!

Anyway - I am suggesting 28/11 - last friday in November at the Steading at Hillend, or Flotterstone - votes in the thread please.

The Steading is at least beside the bypass, so easy to get to and has good food etc for those that want it...


lets make sure this one happens!

David


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

BestGear said:


> Guys
> 
> After finding some interest in a friday night drinky and natter, we all forgot about the date!
> 
> ...


But the last one did happen, We all turned up. But I see you didnot.

Or have I missed one myself?? Also there is the sign up thread?? to vote.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

The EDINBURGH meet up for natter never went ahead as we forgot.

David is proposing a chat and a drink at the pub with a look over the motors. No demos or washing etc. Just a meet up, or at least that howe I interpret it anyway.

I am up for this so stick my name down.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Think there was a bit of a mix up as the Edinburgh 'chat' meet turned into the Livingston 'demo' meet.
Now the last time I checked my map it showed that Livingston isnt in Edinburgh (having said that neither is the Flotterstone:lol
No promises yet, but should be able to make this one.

The list

1: Bestgear
2: Ianking
3: Swiftshine


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Flotterstone I would say is best as it has 3 large car parks so hopefully we could all get into the one. The Steading car park is tight and always full.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> But the last one did happen, We all turned up. But I see you didnot.
> 
> Or have I missed one myself?? Also there is the sign up thread?? to vote.


 you stay out of this Caledonia, you're from Airdrie, you shouldn't be going to the edinburgh meet, get your own meet !!!
LOL !!! 
( you know am only kidding):thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

swiftshine said:


> .............Livingston isnt in Edinburgh (having said that neither is the Flotterstone:lol



LOL


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

xpressvalet said:


> you stay out of this Caledonia, you're from Airdrie, you shouldn't be going to the edinburgh meet, get your own meet !!!
> LOL !!!
> ( you know am only kidding):thumb:


We did and you missed it, Shame really. 

No its not Ha Ha :thumb:

Anyway Edinburgh is full of Drunks, Gays and Perverts that what I heard, That why we don't go there and have the meets outside the area :doublesho


----------



## Seebo1690 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello,

I would be delighted to join in chaps should this be ok with you all ??

Casey

Ps - See my new car as detailed here by my god friend Ian:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91780


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: Welcome along Seebo to DW and hope you enjoy the site. Your car lovely m8 and its now up to you to keep it that way.:thumb:

As for the meet you will be more than welcome if it takes you fancy, Just subscribe to the thread to keep up with the dates. That way you will not forget or miss it like some people. :lol:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Seebo1690 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would be delighted to join in chaps should this be ok with you all ??
> 
> ...


didn't know the big man up stairs was into car detailing too ?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

yea, his pie isnt as good as yours though robert


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

God rested from creating (Gen 2:1-3): 

By the seventh day God had finished the work he had been doing (with the orbital polisher); so on the seventh day he rested from all his work ( at the detailing shop)

seven days, that was some job! phew!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

further to your last comment i am lost for words. im all for religion n all but hats off to you for being able to recite lines from the bible haha


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

andy,there is nothing one cant Google!
(other search engine sites are available)

Robert
:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

politically correct there quoting the competition. i like it haha


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

and wtf do you type into "search engine" to get that result lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> further to your last comment i am lost for words. im all for religion n all but hats off to you for being able to recite lines from the bible haha


Never put you down for a bible thumper Andy :doublesho

Theres no end to your tallents. :thumb:

Pity you did not remember the bible when you were eatting the steak pies. When in the bible he shared is bread and wine with the 5,000 people.
But I wouldnt have shared either the were great.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

awwww ffs everywhere i go. theres golum biting my ankles. honestly you cant take children anywhere

haha


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

i might be intersted coming too this i have been browsing the site for many months now.

can i be assured that after 2 pints the discussion wouldn`t turn to god and the bible? as this thread has on page 2. lmao


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: Welcome along m8 and hope you enjoy the site. No god and the bible at the meet promise :thumb:


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

caledonia said:


> :wave: Welcome along m8 and hope you enjoy the site. No god and the bible at the meet promise :thumb:


nice one.

been reading through some of the topics on the scotland thread, some of them look like an msn messenger chat. lol


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Great to see the interest Guys....

You know what they say book a date "AND THEY WILL COME".....:thumb:

Should be fun!


David


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

So is this still going ahead even although we dont have that many numbers?

If so where is it to be, Steading or Floterstone?


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had a P.M from 'bestgear' the organiser of this meet to say that unfortunately he is going to me at work now. 

It looks as though this met is cancelled.

Perhaps we can have a meet up and blether around the Edinburgh area early next year.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

BestGear said:


> Guys
> 
> After finding some interest in a friday night drinky and natter, we all forgot about the date!
> 
> ...


There seems to be a bit of Dejavu here again. Thought someone said lets make this one happen.
Don't tell me. Not again. :wall:



caledonia said:


> But the last one did happen, We all turned up. But I see you didnot.
> 
> .


Here we go again. What wrong in the East, Can no one make them mind up.
Whats the point in making plans all the time for meets and the same people cant make it. 

No wonder we go to Livingston. The steak pies are better too. :thumb:

Well if you want a meet thats going to happen here it is.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93361&highlight=rolling+road

Might see some of uses there. 
Don't get a lift from Bestgear he will forget or be working. Make you own way. :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

these embra boys are too busy polishing their castle to worry about meeting up for a pint and a natter. once you get a castle of your own in airdrie you'll change your tune caledonia!!:thumb:

never mind east coast fellas, next time i have the DW boys and girls round I'll invite y'all too.

Robert.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

xpressvalet said:


> these embra boys are too busy polishing their castle to worry about meeting up for a pint and a natter. once you get a castle of your own on in airdrie you'll change your tune caledonia!!:thumb:
> 
> never mind east coast fella, next time i have the DW boys and girls round I'll invite y'all too.
> 
> Robert.


Do you think they will COME. :doublesho

Closet detailers frightened to turn up.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

well they're not welcome if they dont like steak pies - LOL hahah *



















*warning, dont drink and post :lol:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

I think Caledonia is a going to be at the bottom of a the western Castle wall with his big big trampoline. I'm sensing there's going to be a jump from a the top.

Or should I say a PUSH, and an Airdrie one at that.

Sometimes meets don't go ahead. Such is life.:thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Just gotta say - I'm well glad for the Rolling Road day. I seem to be getting well travelled to meet up wi you guys.

Robert - You have another meet I'll pick up the pies xxx


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah its a shame this one isnt going ahead again. Think I might have to venture out of Edinburgh and come to Livingstone. I do appreciate a good steak pie mind.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ianking said:


> Yeah its a shame this one isnt going ahead again. Think I might have to venture out of Edinburgh and come to Livingstone. I do appreciate a good steak pie mind.


Goodman Just come along to the Rolling Road meet. Help us put a face to the name. Everyones welcome. :thumb:


----------

